# Thyroiditis



## readyforwhat (Dec 12, 2010)

Deleted Thread


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I seriously doubt we all had the same experience.

I went from stable hypo for 15+ years to hyper to hypo to hyper to hypo over an 18 month period. Currently a controlled hypo. Each phase wasn't necessarily the same length as the prior one. Seemed that way only because my blood work was taken every three months. But I'm sure the duration of each phase varied.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

readyforwhat said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> How long, from start to finish were each of your thyroiditis attacks, and how long was it between each of these attacks?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the group!! Most of us, if not all have been on a huge roller-coaster ride for years. It waxes and wanes and I don't think the timing or the span of time involved can be narrowed down group wise.

What is your status? Have you been officially diagnosed? If so, what? Do you have lab test results and ranges you can share w/us?


----------

